# Biowheel for salt water



## Stix87

hello everyone i know the concept behind why a wetdry system is better for msalt water rather than a whisper. The little blue balls allow for more nitrigen bactria to grow which cleans the tank better. Well i was thinking about starting a VERY small 10g salt. I know all the risk behind this and im only planning on having hermit crabs, some shrimp mayne, ONE or 2 fish and some coral, a little nano reef. I was curous if i could use a bio-wheel for this filter, i cant find a wet/dry small enough and all the nano reefs ive seen have been in 10-12gallons and they have a little biowheel. Any tips?


----------



## Osiris

No i would not suggest using that. I would suggest using the DIY AC300 refugium, you simply tear the aquaclear basket out, break it into three pieces silicone the bottem of the basket to the outake of water to keep the macroalgae in the filter, then silicone one of the sides to the left of filter after the impellar to act like a baffle, and get a small clip on light(like they use for books) and fill it with cheato will be 10x better for you.


----------



## Fishfirst

agreed... biowheels will only get you more nitrates... as do those little misleading bioballs.


----------



## Stix87

so the bioballs arent good for salt water anyways? then why are wet/dry systems so big for salt water? im confused now


----------



## Osiris

They are very misleading just like biowheels for SW, so misleading. They are nitrate factories, you can try it if you like, but when you start having things die and can't figure out how to keep nitrates down, we told ya so.
Here's a good thing to read through:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7

If you would like more info on the Aquaclear filter refugium for your tank, LMK


----------



## TheOldSalt

Wet Drys _aren't_ big for saltwater anymore. They used to be some 20 years ago, but we've since learned better.
The biowheels make a lot of nitrate, yes, but they also tend to clog & get stuck sometimes. Very annoying.


----------



## Stix87

i would like to know more abotu the aquaclear refurium for ym tank


----------



## Osiris

If you look at this thread can see some pics of mine:
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5302

All you need is silicone and a light, small light preferred for the macro.


----------

